# Roof rat



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Shot this one off the roof, I think you probably eat these things in the states but in Britain they are vile disease ridden creatures that forage in city,s like rats with wings, my nieghbour feeds all kind of rubbish into her garden encouraging sea gulls,fox,s and dozens of these winged vermin to come in and feed, but when they come to mine they are fair game and I take the odd one which seems to discourage the rest, weapon used ppsg 25mm straight cuts tbg with 9.5 steel at around 15mtrs


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice setup, nice kill.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I was just looking at the UK law as to shooting these. We have a few 'ere as well - as well as Wood Pigeons. Where in the UK you based?

The Law's confusing - the one site says pests are find to shoot with out a licence - another says its illegal to shoot any birds with out a general licence and evidence of why the animals in question are a problem - then another site says you don't need a general licence just follow the general licence guidelines...


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> I was just looking at the UK law as to shooting these. We have a few 'ere as well - as well as Wood Pigeons. Where in the UK you based?
> 
> The Law's confusing - the one site says pests are find to shoot with out a licence - another says its illegal to shoot any birds with out a general licence and evidence of why the animals in question are a problem - then another site says you don't need a general licence just follow the general licence guidelines...


 to be fair mate the law in our country still considers catapults a toy, I,ve probably had a catty in my pocket for over forty years have shot lots of things usually to eat but the odd nuisance species and have never really had to explain myself to anyone,or worried about breaching laws, a catty in England is generally for kids and poachers, my advise would be, be safe be sensible and most important be discreet, I,m not a million miles away from you on the outskirts of Bristol so same rules apply, if your really worried about it I think gamekeeper John Webb has an extensive vid on YouTube regarding catapults and the law in plane English


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - I've been through GKJ's stuff and on at least 2 of the sites I've been through support this. However the gov.uk site outlines the general licence to which vermin fall into. And states to kill any bird is a crime without the correct licence (General Licence in that case)

I'd go as far to say that if hunting it follows those laws but if its vermin control seems to follow another... Contradicts itself...

https://basc.org.uk/shooting/general-licences/ - States right away - don't require a GL - just follow its guidelines

https://www.gov.uk/pest-control-on-your-property - Seems to say its fine to sort out as long as you not being inhumane - and if you catch a squirrel you have to kill it...

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/wild-birds-licence-to-take-or-kill-for-health-or-safety-purposes - Not required to have - as long as you follow...

THEN...

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/prevent-wild-birds-damaging-your-land-farm-or-business#general-licences

Where it starts off with All UK birds are protected by law and you have to have a licence... Then under GL - it outlines that you DO need one to shoot pest birds... Also that a GL needs to be applied for and supported with evidence as to the issues.

Obviously you can play the system and point out the irregularities - but - where do we really stand.

I'm also a huge proponent of following the UK law to the letter (where possible) - its awesome its seen as a toy which is one of the reasons its appealing to me - but its easily taken away from us with bad press... So I do follow the same principles you mention.


----------

